# Annoying kids watching porn on the bus



## Dores (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, it happened. Just when I thought the constant switching between hiphop music on the phone (really loud) could not get more annoying, the 3-4 kids behind me on the bus start watching porn on a cell phone/ipod or whatever. There were at least 20 other people on the bus, and all were totally silent. I know one of the guys who I went to school with, and he's 20 or 21. The other guys are something like 18.

I turned around and asked politely if they could do that at home instead, and then they all just laughed. Luckily I had to get off the bus only 5 minutes (!) after teh pr0ning commenced.

Am I overreacting?


----------



## wrongnote85 (Feb 8, 2012)

no, that's bullshit.


----------



## Randy (Feb 8, 2012)

No you're not. 

Just to be clear, this is a public transit bus or something?


----------



## 8Fingers (Feb 8, 2012)

What's the problem with watching porn?
Porn is heaven 
Sex is life


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 8, 2012)

No, if there were children on the bus I would have flipped at them for being idiots


----------



## Dores (Feb 8, 2012)

Randy said:


> No you're not.
> 
> Just to be clear, this is a public transit bus or something?



Yeah, just a normal, public bus which I ride to work/school.


----------



## Randy (Feb 8, 2012)

It's insanely disrespectful for the other people on the bus, akin to yelling at the screen during a movie or talking loud on a cell phone in a library.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 8, 2012)

Attention seeking kids?
Nothing more annoying than that, you reacted totally right!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a similar story, albeit one that is perhaps a bit more disturbing.

I took the city bus to get to high school, because I lived out of range of the school buses for my school (I attended the school because I was in French Immersion, otherwise I would have attended a much closer high school). It took about 50 minutes to get to school each day, including a transfer at a hub. My high school was fairly close to the middle school that fed into it, so we got younger kids on the bus as well.

One day, I was going to school early on a Monday because my jazz band had a practice before school that day. At one point, I was the only one on the second bus, until some kids that attended the middle school near my high school got on partway through the ride. There was about 4 kids, all of whom I had seen before on other buses. They were probably 12 or 13 years old. I don't think they knew I was on the bus because I was sort of hidden by this barrier near the rear door, while I saw them come in in the reflection from one of the convex mirrors that bus drivers use to get a good view of everything that's happening on the bus.

So, what did these kids start talking about when they sat down?

Well, apparently their weekend activities involved an orgy.



Oh yes, I got to listen to all the lovely physical descriptions how many penises a 13 year old girl had inside her over the course of an evening. I wanted to poke my head up and say something, but how do you respond to THAT? Especially when the bus driver, who I can imagine could probably also hear them, didn't say anything either.

Thankfully, it didn't last long. Someone else got on the bus a few stops later, and they clammed up. But holy smokes, sometimes it's just not worth being the fly on the wall in some conversations.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 8, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> What's the problem with watching porn?
> Porn is heaven
> Sex is life



Yes, but you really should keep it to yourself...

Seriously dude, you don't see anything even SLIGHTLY wrong with watching porn in a public place with about 20 other people sitting in a confined space with you?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 8, 2012)

When I was in the Navy, I had to fly out of Bahrain to meet up with an oncoming Carrier Strike Group in Naples, Italy. I had to travel with a fellow sailor who was married, around ten years older than me, and two ranks higher than me. While we were in the lobby at the airport waiting to board, I noticed that he had taken out his PSP and was watching hardcore porn.

In a crowded airport lobby.

In BAHRAIN, a predominantly muslim nation.

If I had outranked him, I'd have given him a good slap upside the head and a stern talking to, but since I was the junior in that situation, I just got up and went to the far side of the lobby. I wasn't going to be associated with that nonsense.

When we got to Naples and had a chance to go out and see the sites, the first thing he asked the random old dude who offered to drive us around for the day (for a fee, of course) was if he knew any places he could go buy some Italian porn. I wanted to go get some local food and see Herculaneum, but him? Fucking _porn_.

His wife was a total sweetheart, too. I just don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2012)

Craziness.

Quick question though. While obviously there's nothing you can do about him just asking some old dude for Italian porn, wouldn't whipping out a PSP and watching porn in a public place fall under "Conduct Unbecoming," or something to that effect? If so, could you have reported it to his CO?


----------



## 8Fingers (Feb 8, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Yes, but you really should keep it to yourself...
> 
> Seriously dude, you don't see anything even SLIGHTLY wrong with watching porn in a public place with about 20 other people sitting in a confined space with you?



Nope, if somebody did that around me, I'd laugh about it.
Some people take sex as a dirty or ofensive thing, I understand that and our society always decided that sex is dirty, guys have to do all girls possible and girls have to be saints, I don't swallow that.
Of course if somebody was watching porn around me, touching himself and making a carnival, I won't like it but if somebdy is holding his cell phone and just watching it, I couldn't care less.
Just like everything in life, some people hated them doing that, some didn't care and some would like to watch it too.
In the day our society starts treating sex(and everything related to it) as the most natural thing, there'll be no more so many people with sexual problems.
What's more natural than sex?
No sex = no life.
But again people watching porn around me are not a problem unless they're making a carnival about it or with loud volume, I prefer laughing about it than getting upset, life is too complicated already, if people want porn, let them watch, everybody happy at the streets watching porn, the world would be better and happier for sure


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 8, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Craziness.
> 
> Quick question though. While obviously there's nothing you can do about him just asking some old dude for Italian porn, wouldn't whipping out a PSP and watching porn in a public place fall under "Conduct Unbecoming," or something to that effect? If so, could you have reported it to his CO?


 
Not until waaaay after the fact, so it would've been a his word against mine sort of thing.

EDIT: And yeah, I wasn't actually implying there was something crazy or wrong with wanting to buy some porn in Italy, I added that more to showcase this guy's obsession with all things porn. I could be wrong, but I doubt the first thing most people think of when visiting a country for the first time is "Where can I get some of their porn, man?" .


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I could be wrong, but I doubt the first thing most people think of when visiting a country for the first time is "Where can I get some of their porn, man?" .



I just had this hilarious mental image of some guy doing a "Porn Pilgrimage" all across Europe, taking a months-long vacation just to enjoy the exotic porn of as many countries as humanly possible on location.


----------



## -42- (Feb 8, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> When I was in the Navy, I had to fly out of Bahrain to meet up with an oncoming Carrier Strike Group in Naples, Italy. I had to travel with a fellow sailor who was married, around ten years older than me, and two ranks higher than me. While we were in the lobby at the airport waiting to board, I noticed that he had taken out his PSP and was watching hardcore porn.
> 
> In a crowded airport lobby.
> 
> ...



That's outrageous. 

I mean, who _buys_ porn?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 8, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I just had this hilarious mental image of some guy doing a "Porn Pilgrimage" all across Europe, taking a months-long vacation just to enjoy the exotic porn of as many countries as humanly possible on location.


 

That's sounds _exactly_ like something that guy would do. I really wish I was kidding.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 8, 2012)

-42- said:


> That's outrageous.
> 
> I mean, who _buys_ porn?


 

Connoiseurs, apparently.


----------



## The Uncreator (Feb 8, 2012)

Just stand behind them and masturbate, see if they like the sound of you fapping to there porn. When they ask you to stop, tell them to wait until you finish.


----------



## Nile (Feb 8, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Just stand behind them and masturbate, see if they like the sound of you fapping to there porn. When they ask you to stop, tell them to wait until you finish.



Fuck yes.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah this is definitely not cool at all. Especially if they are playing it out loud, like on speakers. That's something you do at home... not on a bus that people ride to work. I had a kid on my bus in middle school that would do that shit, and he was like 12. He stopped when news got around that he was a pr0n fiend though.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 8, 2012)

Most places in the US define public display of sexually explicit material in a public place, or a place of public accommodation, as a crime, and often as a sex crime. If convicted, they could be required in some municipalities or states to be documented as registered sex offenders.

The theory behind sexual exposure being a crime requiring registration is that such offenders have already had no inhibitions against exposing others to unwanted sexual matters, and will likely do so again.


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2012)

> The theory behind sexual exposure being a crime requiring registration is that such offenders have already had no inhibitions against exposing others to unwanted sexual matters, and will likely do so again



There could be something to that.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 9, 2012)

Xaios said:


> ...They were probably 12 or 13 years old...
> So, what did these kids start talking about when they sat down?
> Well, apparently their weekend activities involved an orgy.


My little sister is well 13 now, and started taking birth control. And she is getting rainbowed hair soon.
When I read that, I just reconfirmed the fact to myself, that the generation my sister is in, is utterly screwed and beyond redemption. 

What the heck went wrong?


----------



## Jontain (Feb 9, 2012)

Well they need to learn that what they are doing is not acceptable behaviour in public.... 

so take them aside and brutally scar their young minds for life by showing them the most grotesque porn you can think of...

But seriously alot of kids these days have absolutly no respect for their elders or even each other. They need to feel the cold brutal shame of having their mother pull down their trousers in public and tan their backside. I like to think it worked to show me acceptable and non acceptable behaviour.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 9, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> ...guys have to do all girls possible and girls have to be saints, *I don't swallow that*.



Giggity haha


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 9, 2012)

A couple guys who are too insecure about their sexuality go on a public bus and watch porn to try and cement their heterosexuality to themselves. 


Sounds like a movie description.


----------



## trianglebutt (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 9, 2012)

You should have taken that phone and thrown it out the window.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 10, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Well, apparently their weekend activities involved an orgy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet JESUS this bothers me. I havent been so weirded out/disgusted in quite a while


----------



## Xaios (Feb 10, 2012)

Be glad you weren't there. It was truly one of the most surreal experiences I've ever had.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 10, 2012)

I just remembered this:


ahahahahahah


----------



## groph (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah this could constitute sexual harassment.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2012)

Dude there's a video going around of some guy on the London underground who decided it was perfectly acceptable to masturbate to this woman opposite him. Some people have no respect, and I think society as a whole needs to step up more and start telling people not to be so rude.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 12, 2012)

Seriously, what the hell. That should be something private. I mean, I think they might actually have a porn addiction or something if they have to watch it in public. Tell them to get help, maybe give them the number for a counseling center(yeah, they exist for porn addictions).



Asrial said:


> My little sister is well 13 now, and started taking birth control. And she is getting rainbowed hair soon.
> When I read that, I just reconfirmed the fact to myself, that the generation my sister is in, is utterly screwed and beyond redemption.
> 
> What the heck went wrong?



Maybe she's just a brony? 







One of my friends is doing that. Then again, she's 17.

EDIT - Irrelevant, but is 13 considered brony age?


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 12, 2012)

To the OP. I agree with you 100%. That shit is not cool. Sex is a natural thing, I understand that. We gotta keep the human race going. But porn is not a natural thing. Its contrived and certainly not geared towards the noble idea of extending the human race. 

That said.

Porn is porn, hell when I was 13 you could only read it on the interwebz. Videos on demand?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 12, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> Nope, if somebody did that around me, I'd laugh about it.
> Some people take sex as a dirty or ofensive thing, I understand that and our society always decided that sex is dirty, guys have to do all girls possible and girls have to be saints, I don't swallow that.
> Of course if somebody was watching porn around me, touching himself and making a carnival, I won't like it but if somebdy is holding his cell phone and just watching it, I couldn't care less.
> Just like everything in life, some people hated them doing that, some didn't care and some would like to watch it too.
> ...



Just because you have a problem with people's view on sex doesn't mean you should eschew common courtesy and expose them to it against their will. I'm a fairly sexually liberated person, and I talk about it with my friends all the time. That doesn't mean I'll talk about it with the random person beside me on the bus, because they probably don't want to hear about it. 

I'd have a problem with it if a group of kids on the bus pulled out their phone and started watching porn, not because it offends me, but because they're being blatantly disrespectful of others. It's cool to be open-minded and have a healthy view on sex, but the fact of the matter is that some people just don't. And the mature thing to do about that from either perspective is to simply respect each others' differences.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 12, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> PONIES. YOUR SIS.



Absolutely not. She makes fun of me for being a brony, actually.
She's just in that "I'm a teen and everyone else that actually have been through it all are just plain wrong, so I'm'ma do it all over again while disregarding common sense!"-phase.

At least I hope so.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Feb 12, 2012)

Asrial said:


> Absolutely not. She makes fun of me for being a brony, actually.
> She's just in that "I'm a teen and everyone else that actually have been through it all are just plain wrong, so I'm'ma do it all over again while disregarding common sense!"-phase.
> 
> At least I hope so.



Forgive my ignorance ... 

But what is a 'brony'?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 12, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Forgive my ignorance ...
> 
> But what is a 'brony'?



An older fan, usually male(however the term is gender neutral), of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. And it isn't for ironic/hipster reasons.


----------



## Double A (Feb 13, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Most places in the US define public display of sexually explicit material in a public place, or a place of public accommodation, as a crime, and often as a sex crime. If convicted, they could be required in some municipalities or states to be documented as registered sex offenders.
> 
> The theory behind sexual exposure being a crime requiring registration is that such offenders have already had no inhibitions against exposing others to unwanted sexual matters, and will likely do so again.


I was going to say...

Depending on the laws where you live, Tore, they might be committing a crime.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 14, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude there's a video going around of some guy on the London underground who decided it was perfectly acceptable to masturbate to this woman opposite him. Some people have no respect, and I think society as a whole needs to step up more and start *telling people not to be so rude.*



I think that's considered sexual assault, even in London.

----

I thought the "bro" in "brony" made it clear it was directed at males. I only first heard the term two weeks ago from a young employee who asked me if I knew what it meant. I'll have to tell her that I've run across the word elsewhere.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 14, 2012)

They can see or hear whatever they want on their portable devices, it's no one's business as long as they don't disturb other passengers.

If they turn on the loudspeaker then it's just a total lack of respect for the other passengers, being porn or shitty music. Headphones/sets are cheapasfuck, no excuse not to own one.

That being said, I would prefer being forced to hear a porn that to hear hiphop...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 15, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Be glad you weren't there. It was truly one of the most surreal experiences I've ever had.



i would have either thrown up all over them
or gone into a violent furious rage, degraded them, and try to convince them to kill themselves

i hate people, i hate when people procreate and make THINGS like that


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 15, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude there's a video going around of some guy on the London underground who decided it was perfectly acceptable to masturbate to this woman opposite him. Some people have no respect, and I think society as a whole needs to step up more and start telling people not to be so rude.



What. I would have fucking exploded at him (see location), why did nobody stop him


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 15, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I think that's considered sexual assault, even in London.



Indecent exposure, but yeah it's illegal. All the more reason people should stand up and say when things like this are done.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 15, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I think that's considered sexual assault, even in London.
> 
> ----
> 
> I thought the "bro" in "brony" made it clear it was directed at males. I only first heard the term two weeks ago from a young employee who asked me if I knew what it meant. I'll have to tell her that I've run across the word elsewhere.



I think it would be indecent exposure, masturbation in public, and possibly sexual harassment no matter where you are. 

--

It started on 4chan like that, as there aren't any women on the internet, but now it's come to mean bro as in "friend".


----------



## CapinCripes (Feb 15, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> Yes, it happened. Just when I thought the constant switching between hiphop music on the phone (really loud) could not get more annoying, the 3-4 kids behind me on the bus start watching porn on a cell phone/ipod or whatever. There were at least 20 other people on the bus, and all were totally silent. I know one of the guys who I went to school with, and he's 20 or 21. The other guys are something like 18.
> 
> I turned around and asked politely if they could do that at home instead, and then they all just laughed. Luckily I had to get off the bus only 5 minutes (!) after teh pr0ning commenced.
> 
> Am I overreacting?


no. and this is coming from a massive anti-prude. i mean I am cool with pretty much anything you want to do as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. watching porn with a bunch of other people at home: ok, talking openly about sex with people who want to talk openly about sex: ok, just about anything in the bedroom that is consensual and not involving a minor: ok, porn in public, Not ok. the thing is about all the things i am ok with is consent watching porn in public is not ok because the people around you did not consent to being exposed to porn.


----------



## megano28 (Feb 18, 2012)

Had they been like ~12 would have cut them some slack, but at 18+ they need to grow up and learn some respect


----------



## shredguitar7 (Feb 20, 2012)

This is one of those times i wish we lived in the old days so you could just get up and walk over to them and CUT THEIR FUCKING HANDS OFF!!!!


----------



## Powermetalbass (Feb 26, 2012)

Thats just ignorant. I once caught a buddy of mine watching porn on his phone at a metal show.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm disgusted by all the smut in this thread! What do you people think is, a public transit system?! 



Xaios said:


> I just had this hilarious mental image of some guy doing a "Porn Pilgrimage" all across Europe, taking a months-long vacation just to enjoy the exotic porn of as many countries as humanly possible on location.



Brilliant! I was just trying to figure out what souvenirs to have my friend bring back from Europe!


----------

